# Lamb with droopy ears



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Had twins born yesterday and one of them - little boy- has droopy ears. He's up and around and nursing but looks like a little lop-eared bunny. Is this significant of something being wrong with him? His little sister is perfectly normal. I gave him Nutridrench not long after birth and both got iodine on the umbilical cords right away. 

Was hoping his ears would perk up but now at 24 hours old, they're still the same.

Thanks for any help


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

What kind is he? Do you have a pic? Sometimes my suffolks have long droopy ears.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Grandma, he's a Scottish Blackface. No pics yet. 

The ewe's a good mother and very attentive to them. He's strong and appears well fed.

I have Pen-g on hand but hate to start antibiotics without a clear reason.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Some times it is a tight squeeze just before they are born, could be something as simple as that.
If he is well feed, happy, bouncing about, then I won't do anything at this point. Just keep an eye on him.

If his ears are not up in another couple of days or so, take another look. See if they have thicken at all, or feel thicker than other lambs ears, then something might need to be done.

If his ears feel thick, it could be, an aural hematoma. It is a condition wherein blood fills the space between the two sides of the ear flap. 
Is something a Vet should really deal with.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Bergere,

He's doing well but still has the floppy ears. The vet and students from VA Tech are coming out to my old rescue horse this afternoon ( she has heaves really bad) so I'll have them take a look at him while they're here. 

Pauline


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Just letting you all know that little Mint Sauce has now grown into his ears! They came up slowly and now are normal. Thanks for the help I'm so glad it wasn't anything sinister.

I took pics but image shack is no longer free and photobucket has me going around in circles, won't accept my user name or password


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is great news about the lamb!

I have been having problems with Photobucket too. Wish websites would not "improve" things so much, nothing works.


----------

